# cool new edit of the IDFB intro



## Hambrew (Jul 1, 2020)

Left to Right: RetroArch, Loser, KDE Neon, and GZDoom.
if you have krita, i have the KRA file available for download


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 1, 2020)

I literally uninstalled Krita this morning because it's shit.
The only thing that I took from Krita is it's brushes... that I converted into Sketchbook brushes


----------



## Hambrew (Jul 6, 2020)

V2 is done, check it out


----------

